# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  δεν εχω ορεξη για τιποτα...

## stavroula

καλησπερα! γραφω σε αυτην την κατηγορια γιατι απο διαφορες δημοσιευσεις που εχω βρει στο ιντερνετ πιστευω οτι απο κατι τετοιο πασχω. ειμαι 29 χρονων. εδω και περιπου 10 χρονια απο τοτε που περασα στο πανεπιστημιο αρχισα σταδιακα να χανω την ενεργεια που ειχα απο παιδι. κατα περιοδους απο τοτε ερχονται μερες που δεν εχω ορεξη για τιποτα μονο να κοιμαμαι να τρωω πολυ σχεδον βουλιμικα να καθομαι στο ιντερνετ και την τηλεοραση με τις ωρες. κλαιω σε ασχετες φασεις και για ασημαντους λογους ενω εχω και διαφορα ψυχοσωματικα. (πονοκεφαλους, αναγουλες, διαρροια, κολικους) το τελευταιο ειδικα διαστημα εχω χειροτερεψει μετα απο εναν πολυ ασχημο χωρισμο που ειχα και ενα τρομερο σοκ που περασα και οδηγησε σε αυτον τον χωρισμο. εχω καθημερινα πια αυτα τα συμπτωματα. βγαινω απ το σπιτι μονο οταν ειναι απαραιτητο. εχω κουραστει να ειμαι σε αυτην την κατασταση. νιωθω συνεχως κουρασμενη απογοητευμενη αρρωστη... θελω να βρω την παλια μου ενεργεια να αρχισω να ζω και παλι. τι πρεπει να κανω? σκεφτομαι να επισκεφτω εναν ψυχιατρο αλλα φοβαμαι κιολας γιατι εχω ακουσει διαφορα για τα ψυχοφαρμακα και τις παρενεργειες τους. οι γονεις μου μου λενε οτι δεν εχω τιποτα και οτι τα δημιουργω εγω ολα αυτα και οτι αν ειχα περασει δυσκολα στην ζωη μου θα εκτιμουσα περισσοτερο αυτα που εχω. ισως εχουν δικιο... δεν το θελω να μαι ετσι αληθεια... απλα δεν ξερω πως να το αντιμετωπισω... εχει καποιος καποια αναλογη εμπειρια μπορει να με κατευθυνει καπως στο πως πρεπει να το αντιμετωπισω? ευχαριστω!

----------


## athanasoudaki

Γεια σου!και γω το ιδιο περιπου προβλημα με σενα εχω και γω σκεφτομαι να παω σε ψυχιατρο αλλα απ την αλλη φοβαμαι γιατι και γω πριν περασω στη σχολη δεν ειχα τετοια θεματα και ημουν πολυ χαρουμενος ανθρωπος!!τεπσα ελπιζω να βοηθηθουμε και οι 2  :Smile:

----------


## stavroula

εσυ ποσο καιρο το εχεις αυτο το προβλημα?

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Καλησπέρα Σταυρούλα, τα συμπτώματα που περιγράφεις είναι ενδεικτικά της κατάθλιψης ή δυσθυμίας. Φυσικά να πω ότι δεν πρόκειται για διάγνωση γιατί δεν είμαι ειδικός και πρέπει να προσέχω εδώ. Είναι φυσιολογικό όμως να εκδηλωθεί κάτι τέτοιο μετά από έναν δύσκολο χωρισμό, πόσο μάλλον όταν προυπήρχε μια καταθλιπτκή διάθεση. Οι γονείς πολλές φορές αδυνατούν να διακρίνουν την σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης και ίσως να φοβούνται να παραδεχτούν ότι πρόκειται για ασθένεια. Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να πας το συντομότερο στον ψυχίατρο και να μην κάνεις το λάθος που κάνουν οι περισσότεροι και που έκανα και ΄γω. Και 'γω φοβόμουν την εξάρτηση από τα χάπια και άλλα πολλά και δεν πήγαινα, με αποτέλεσμα να φτάσει ο κόμπος στο χτένι και να δυσκολεύομαι ν' αντεπεξέλθω στην καθημερινότητα.. Μην ανησυχείς για τα χάπια, θα στα δώσει μόνο αν το κρίνει απαραίτητο και δεν προκαλούν εξάρτηση.

----------


## stavroula

ειχαν αποτελεσμα τα χαπια και η ψυχιατρικη παρακολουθηση γενικα? ειμαι λιγακι δυσπιστη. εχω αρχισει να πιστευω οτι ετσι θα μαι μια ζωη και εχω κουραστει να ειμαι ετσι. ειμαι ακομα 29 χρονων τι θα γινει οταν αργοτερα θα εχω να αντιμετωπισω σοβαρα ζητηματα στην οικογενεια μου και θα πρεπει εγω να στηριζω αλλους ανθρωπους(τα παιδια μου)? χρειαζεται πολλα χρονια για να δεις αποτελεσμα?

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Ναι και εγώ σκέφτομαι τις ευθύνες του μέλλοντος αλλά ελπίζω μέχρι τότε να θεραπευτώ. Ψυχοθεραπεία δεν κάνω, μόνο φαρμακοθεραπεία αλλά λένε ότι είναι πιο αποτελεσματικό σε συνδυασμό. Έκλαιγα πάντα εύκολα αλλά τα τελευταία 2,5 χρόνια πέρασα μέσα από ένα σοβαρό καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο. Κάτω από την επήρρεια της κατάθλιψης ένιωθα συνεχώς κουρασμένη και το σώμα μου βαρύ, έφτασα και στο σημείο να μην μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ για να διαβάσω ένα βιβλίο..Τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες κάνω μια αγωγή που μ' έχει βοηθήσει πολύ. Τα σωματικά συμπτώματα έχουν υποχωρήσει και από τα ψυχολογικά παραμένει το άγχος και οι εκρήξεις οργής καμιά φορά. Η γιατρός μου, μου είπε ότι ίσως ν' αυξήσουμε την δόση. Πάντως η διαφορά είναι θεαματική.

----------


## stavroula

οκ σ'ευχαριστω. αισιοδοξο ακουγεται αυτο. μακαρι να με βοηθησει και μενα η επισκεψη σε εναν ειδικο. σ'ευχαριστω και ευχομαι και σε σενα γρηγορη ιαση!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Ευχαριστώ κοπέλα μου  :Smile:

----------


## athanasoudaki

βασικα ειμαι 7 ετος τωρα και μου εμφανιστηκε στο πρωτο ετος πρωτη φορα αλλα τ ξεπερασα,βοηθησαν παρεες το αγορι κτλ...και στο 4 ετος χωρισα και ξαναερωτευτηκα και εφαγα τα μουτρα μ εχασα και τους φιλους μ γτ παιχτηκαν διαφορα σκηνικα και επεσα πολυ με αποτελεσμα να φτασω 6 ετος να ειμαι μονη και ν χρωσταω ενα καρο μαθηματα  :Frown:  τωρα ειμαι καλυτερα απο παλια αλλα δεν εχω γινει και τελειως καλα γτ εχω κλειστει πολυ καιρο στον εαυτο μ.....δεν εχω πλεον ουσιαστικες φιλιες,πιεζομαι ν στολιστω και ν βγω για να μην παθω στο τελος και καμια βαρια καταθληψη και προσπαθω να κανω ευχαριστα πραματα αλλα δεν γινεται καμια σπουδαια αλλαγη γι αυτο και γω σκεφτομαι ν παω στον ψυχιατρο μηπως με βοηθησει να βρω 100 τοις 100 τον εαυτο μ......γιατι περναω μαθηματα αλλα δεν μ ανεβαζει ουτε αυτο πλεον ψυχολογικα.........

----------


## athanasoudaki

α ξεχασα ν σου πω οτι και γω ειχα εμφανισει ψυχοσωματικα και τ ξεπερασα με το να διωχνω απο τη ζωη μ οτι με βαρενε και με στεναχωρουσε.βεβαια δν μ φυγανε τελειως γτ εχω ακομα τη σχολη,αλλα με το να κανω στην ακρη οτι με βαρενει και με τ ν πιεζομαι ν βγω εξω και ν βλεπω κοσμο μπορει ν μην εφτασα στο επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα αλλα εκανα αρκετα βηματα μπροστα!

----------


## stavroula

και γω εδιωξα απ την ζωη μου οτι με βαραινε π.χ τον πρωην συντροφο εχω κανει μια καινουρια σχεση με ενα πολυ καλο παιδι που με αγαπαει πολυ και με στηριζει αλλα ουτε αυτο σταθηκε ικανο να με βοηθησει τελειως αν και εχω παρατηρησει μια καποια βελτιωση. και μενα παντα με απασχολουσε το θεμα των σπουδων και της μετεπειτα επαγγελματικης αποκαταστασης. τελειωσα μια σχολη που ποτε δεν ειχα σκεφτει να περασω απλα ετυχε και περασα εκει, σε κεινο το σημειο ενιωσα οτι απογοητευσα και τους γονεις μου, και αφου την τελειωσα υστερα απο 7 χρονια γιατι ηταν πολυ δυσκολη σχολη εμεινα να ψαχνω δουλεια για 3 ολοκληρα χρονια χωρις κανενα αποτελεσμα και δουλευα μονο part time σαν γραμματεας! πιστευω οτι και αυτο επαιξε πολυ σημαντικο ρολο στην ψυχολογικη μου καταπτωση. η ανασφαλεια για το μελλον και μια σχολη που δεν με ενδιεφερε. στα 28 μου λοιπον αποφασισα να φυγω στο εξωτερικο για σπουδες(μετα τον χωρισμο μου) και να σπουδασω αυτο που παντα ηθελα και θα μου εξασφαλισει και σιγουρη επαγγ. αποκατασταση αλλα ενω στην αρχη ημουν πολυ ενθουσιασμενη γρηγορα αντιμετωπισα πολλα προβληματα και στο νεο μου ξεκινημα και επανηλθα στην προτερη κατασταση μην σου πω χειροτερεψα... εχεις δικιο οτι οταν βγαινω εξω με το ζορι κυριως για να μην χασω και τους λιγοστους φιλους που εχω λεγοντας τους διαρκως οχι ξεχνιεμαι και περναω καλα αλλα υτο γινεται πολυ σπανια. αισθανομαι συνεχως ασχημη χοντρη και δεν εχω κανενα ενδιαφερον να καλλωπισω τον εαυτο μου... ο φιλος μου μου λεει οτι ειμαι πολυ ομορφη και ερωτικη αλλα εγω δυστυχως δεν βλεπω κατι τετοιο οταν κοιταζομαι στον καθρεφτη...

----------


## athanasoudaki

κοιτα απ οσα γραφεις μου εχω καταλαβει οτι εχεις βρει τι ειναι αυτο που σε ριχνει.πιστευω αυτο πρεπει ν δουλεψεις,να ψαξεις τι σε ενοχλει,σε σταναχωρει και σε ανχωνει και να συζητησεις με καποιον ψυχολογο αμα δεν μπορεις πρωτα να βρεις διεξοδο μονη σ.γτ να σου πω κατι???και να παρεις χαπια πρεπει να δουλεψεις παλι με τον εαυτο σ αμα θες να γινεις πραγματικα καλα και ν τ ξεπερασεις.γτ εγω που πηγα για ενα μικρο διαστημα σε ψυχολογο μου πε οτι αμα το ξεπερασεις μονη χωρις χαπια και μπορεσεις να κοντρολαρεις τισ σκεψεις φοβιες ανχοι το αποτελεσμα εχει περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να ειναι πιο μονιμο γτ εκει ερχετε σιγα σιγα και σου ανεβαινει η αυτοπεποιθηση οτι τα καταφερα μονος μ κ βγηκα απο τ λουκι σιγα σιγα!εγω προσωπικα που επερνα για λιγο καιρο κατι χαπια ενιωθα πιο χαλια και τα σταματησα γτ τ δα εγωιστηκα τ θεμα και λεω οχι ειμαι δυνατη θα τ ξεπερασω απλα θελει χρονο και υπομονη γτ δεν μπορει απο τη μια μερα στν αλλη ν σου φυγει.απλα το ξερω κουραζεσαι ψυχολογικα σε καποια φαση και σκεφτεσαι τον ψυχιατρο οπως κ εγω τ σκεφτομαι πλεον...

----------


## stavroula

ναι κουραζεσαι οχι μονο ψυχολογικα αλλα και σωματικα... απ τα χριστουγεννα και μετα εχω του κοσμου τα ψυχοσωματικα. περα απ τα μονιμα (πονοκεφαλοι, αναγουλες, κολικοι) οτι αρρωστια κυκλοφορουσε την αρπαξα... εχω βαρεθει να μαι κουρασμενη να μην εχω ορεξη για τιποτα ουτε καν να κατεβω κατω απ το σπιτι μου στο μινι μαρκετ... εχω βαρεθει τον εαυτο μου ετσι... το βλεπω σαν σωτηρια τον ψυχιατρο. να με κατευθυνει καπως ξερω γω? τι να κανω αλλο?

----------


## athanasoudaki

κοιτα τι ν πω δν ξερω γτ και ο καθενας εχει διαφορετικα βιωματα.....ουτε σε βοηθαει το ν σκεφτεις τα καλα πραματα στη ζωη σ??οτι εχεις ενα αγορι που σ αγαπαει εισαι στη σχολη που θες κ αλλα, δν μπορει δεν θα ειναι η ζωη σ τοσο μαυρη????κοιτα και ν πας να μην κανεις μονο φαρμακοθεραπεια καλυτερα ν σε κατευθυνει και ενασ ειδικος με ψυχαναλυση,γι αυτο πηγαινε καλυτερα πρωτα σε ενα καλο ψυχολογο και αυτος θα σου πει τι χρειαζεσαι!!!εγω γενικα ειμαι κατα των φαρμακων και τα θεωρω εσχατη λυση αφου πρωτα εχουμε εξαντλησει καθε ελπιδα και ενεργεια με το να δουλευουμε με τον εαυτο μας.

----------


## stavroula

μα και γω ειμαι κατα των φαρμακων. τα φοβαμαι κιολας μην σου πω... δεν θελω να παω στον γιατρο για να παρω ψυχοφαρμακα απαραιτητα. απλα για να με κατευθυνει καπως. και εχεις δικιο. δεν ειναι τοσο μαυρη η ζωη μου το αντιθετο θα λεγα. και γι'αυτο με προβληματιζει που δεν μπορω να το χαρω αυτο. καταλαβαινεις? ειναι δυνατον ολα να σου πηγαινουν καλα και συ να μην μπορεις να το χαρεις να το απολαυσεις? θελω να βγω απ αυτην την κατασταση. να νιωσω παλι χαρα ενεργεια...

----------


## athanasoudaki

κοιτα επειδη πραγματικα δεν εχω να σου δωσω ξεκαθαρη απαντηση γτ και γω εχω τις ιδιες απορειες με σενα και γω νιωθω οπως εσυ και γω φοβαμαι τ χαπια και τους ψυχιατρους και γενικα τους γιατρους (μπρρρρρρρρρρρ) και γω μπηκα δω για ν παρω γνωμες θα σου πω τι σκεφτομαι να κανω για μενα!λεω ν παω σε ενα ψυχολογο να παρω γνωμη και μετα να παω να συζητησω και με ενα ψυχιατρο που μου συστησε φιλος και μου πε ειναι σωστος επαγγελματιας να μου πει κ αυτος τη γνωμη τ και μετα να παω να φουνταρω γτ βαρεθηκα να προβληματιζομαι :P πλακα κανω!!!οχι σοβαρα τωρα αυτο σκεφτομαι ν κανω να παρω 2 γνωμες ακομα γτ ο προηγουμενος ψυχολογος με τσατιζε γτ νομιζω δν με καταλαβαινε!αλλα ψαξου να ειναι καλοι επαγγελματιες που θελουν να βοηθησουν μπορεις να ανοιχτεις μαζι τους και να νιωθεις οτι σε καταλαβαινουν και δεν δινουν χαπια με τ καλημερα σας!!!ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα και ν μην σε μπερδεψα!!!!

----------


## athanasoudaki

> κοιτα επειδη πραγματικα δεν εχω να σου δωσω ξεκαθαρη απαντηση γτ και γω εχω τις ιδιες απορειες με σενα και γω νιωθω οπως εσυ και γω φοβαμαι τ χαπια και τους ψυχιατρους και γενικα τους γιατρους (μπρρρρρρρρρρρ) και γω μπηκα δω για ν παρω γνωμες θα σου πω τι σκεφτομαι να κανω για μενα!λεω ν παω σε ενα ψυχολογο να παρω γνωμη και μετα να παω να συζητησω και με ενα ψυχιατρο που μου συστησε φιλος και μου πε ειναι σωστος επαγγελματιας να μου πει κ αυτος τη γνωμη τ και μετα να παω να φουνταρω γτ βαρεθηκα να προβληματιζομαι :P πλακα κανω!!!οχι σοβαρα τωρα αυτο σκεφτομαι ν κανω να παρω 2 γνωμες ακομα γτ ο προηγουμενος ψυχολογος με τσατιζε γτ νομιζω δν με καταλαβαινε!αλλα ψαξου να ειναι καλοι επαγγελματιες που θελουν να βοηθησουν μπορεις να ανοιχτεις μαζι τους και να νιωθεις οτι σε καταλαβαινουν και δεν δινουν χαπια με τ καλημερα σας!!!ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα και ν μην σε μπερδεψα!!!!


stavroula ξερεις κατι???τελικα αποφασισα ν μν παω πουθενα τοσο καιρο μονη μ τ ξεπερασα ολα τωρα θα λυγισω??προσπαθησε ν κανεις κ συ τ ιδιο!!!κανε πραγματα για σενα αρχισε ν αγαπας κ παλυ τν εαυτο σ!!!κριμα ν χαπακωθεις!!!

----------


## kyknos25

> Καλησπέρα Σταυρούλα, τα συμπτώματα που περιγράφεις είναι ενδεικτικά της κατάθλιψης ή δυσθυμίας. Φυσικά να πω ότι δεν πρόκειται για διάγνωση γιατί δεν είμαι ειδικός και πρέπει να προσέχω εδώ. Είναι φυσιολογικό όμως να εκδηλωθεί κάτι τέτοιο μετά από έναν δύσκολο χωρισμό, πόσο μάλλον όταν προυπήρχε μια καταθλιπτκή διάθεση. Οι γονείς πολλές φορές αδυνατούν να διακρίνουν την σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης και ίσως να φοβούνται να παραδεχτούν ότι πρόκειται για ασθένεια. Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να πας το συντομότερο στον ψυχίατρο και να μην κάνεις το λάθος που κάνουν οι περισσότεροι και που έκανα και ΄γω. Και 'γω φοβόμουν την εξάρτηση από τα χάπια και άλλα πολλά και δεν πήγαινα, με αποτέλεσμα να φτάσει ο κόμπος στο χτένι και να δυσκολεύομαι ν' αντεπεξέλθω στην καθημερινότητα.. Μην ανησυχείς για τα χάπια, θα στα δώσει μόνο αν το κρίνει απαραίτητο και δεν προκαλούν εξάρτηση.


συμφωνω απολυτα.

----------


## stavroula

σας ευχαριστω ολους. τις ακουω τις αποψεις σας και τις επεξεργαζομαι. athanasoudaki ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα με αυτο που αποφασισες να κανεις...

----------


## athanasoudaki

αχ ναι σαι καλα!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Korina12

Σταυρούλα κανείς δεν θα σου δώσει φάρμακα με το ζόρι.Η επιλογή είναι δική σου.Μπορείς να πας σε ψυχίατρο μόνο για ψυχοθεραπεία.Και αν είσαι τυχερή και 
πετύχεις γιατρό που να σου "ταιριάζει" και να σε καταλαβαίνει μπορείς να βοηθηθείς πάρα πολύ.

----------


## stavroula

αληθεια? μπορει μοναχα η ψυχοθεραπεια να με βοηθησει? γιατι εγω γενικα ειμαι ενα εξωστρεφες ατομο μιλαω γενικα γι'αυτα που αισθανομαι με φιλους οικογενεια την σχεση μου κατι το οποιο ειναι μια μορφη ψυχοθεραπειας ετσι δεν ειναι? γιατι βλεπω οι περισσοτεροι εδω λενε οτι ειναι κλειστοι και χαμηλων τονων χαρακτηρες. θελω να πω ο ψυχιατρος πιστευεις θα μπορεσει να μου δωσει το κατι παραπανω? γιατι εγω δεν εχω αναγκη μοναχα καπου να μιλησω. θελω καποιες κατευθυνσεις πως να βγω απ αυτην την δυσαρεστη κατασταση που εχω βρεθει.

----------


## Korina12

Ο σκοπός της ψυχοθεραπείας βασικά είναι αυτός,να σου δείξει τρόπους να βγεις από το αδιέξοδο.Να σε βοηθήσει να αλλάξεις τρόπο σκέψης για κάποια πράγματα κλπ.Δεν είναι μόνο το να μιλάς κάπου.Αλλά φυσικά έχει σημασία σε ποιον ψυχολόγο/ψυχίατρο θα πέσεις.Εχει τύχει να πάω σε ψυχολόγο που είτε σ'αυτόν μιλούσα είτε στον τοίχο το ίδιο ένιωθα αφού δεν πήρα τίποτα απ'αυτόν.Είναι άλλοι όμως που πραγματικά βοηθάνε.Δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι με το να το δοκιμάσεις.(εκτός από μερικά ευρώ δυστυχώς..)

----------


## stavroula

ναι πρεπει να το ψαξω καλα. εχω υποψιν μου και εναν ψυχιατρο που ασχολειται παραλληλα και με την ομοιοπαθητικη η οποια με βοηθησε ενα διαστημα που την εκανα. ελπιζω να σταθω τυχερη στην επιλογη του γιατρου. να σαι καλα. σ'ευχαριστω! εσυ ειχες παρομοιο προβλημα με μενα? το ξεπερασες?

----------


## Korina12

Ναι έχω πολλά από αυτά που περιγράφεις.Συν κρίσεις πανικού.Αρκετά χρόνια τώρα.Δεν τα έχω ξεπεράσει αλλά είμαι καλύτερα.Είχα πιάσει πάτο τελείως και τώρα είμαι καλύτερα με τη βοήθεια και ψυχοθεραπείας αλλά και φαρμάκων.

----------


## stavroula

μαλιστα... τα φαρμακα που πηρες δεν ειχαν παρενεργειες? π.χ να παχαινεις να γινεσαι χειροτερα για ενα διαστημα να προκαλουν προβληματα σε διαφορα οργανα κτλ? κρισεις πανικου τι εννοεις? τι συμπτωματα εχει αυτο?

----------


## Korina12

Εντονο άγχος με διάφορα συμπτώματα όπως ταχυκαρδια,εφίδρωση,ζάλη,τ ση λιποθυμίας κλπ.Κι εκείνη την ώρα φοβάσαι ότι κάτι θα πάθεις,ότι θα λιποθυμίσεις,θα πεθάνεις..Αυτό κρατάει λίγη ώρα συνήθως.Αυτό είναι ο πανικός.Εντάξει,παρενέργει ες έχουν τα φάρμακα.Εγώ ήμουν τόσο χάλια που χειρότερα δεν μπορούσαν να με κάνουν.Γι'αυτό και τα πήρα.Αλλιώς πριν δεν ήθελα γιατί τα φοβόμουν.Είναι αναλόγως τον οργανισμό όμως το αν και τι παρενέργειες θα φέρει το κάθε φάρμακο.Εγώ από κιλά πήρα 3-4.Εχω ακούσει για άλλους που έχουν πάρει και 10 κιλά.Βλάβες μόνιμες σε όργανα όχι δεν φέρνουν.

----------


## stavroula

εντονο αγχος εχω και γω αλλα δεν μου προκαλει αυτα. εχω αναγουλες και κολικους πονους οταν αγχωνομαι...

----------


## Korina12

Αλλο αυτό.Δεν είναι κρίση πανικού.Ευτυχώς για σένα.  :Smile:

----------


## stavroula

α οκ ωραια. παντως και αυτο το αγχος και την τελειομανια μου πρεπει να τα ξεπερασω! σου ευχομαι να γινεις τελειως καλα και σ'ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σου!

----------


## Korina12

Να'σαι καλά Σταυρούλα μου.Κι εσύ να τα ξεπεράσεις γρήγορα εύχομαι.

----------


## stavroula

:Smile:  ευχαριστω!

----------


## athanasoudaki

> αληθεια? μπορει μοναχα η ψυχοθεραπεια να με βοηθησει? γιατι εγω γενικα ειμαι ενα εξωστρεφες ατομο μιλαω γενικα γι'αυτα που αισθανομαι με φιλους οικογενεια την σχεση μου κατι το οποιο ειναι μια μορφη ψυχοθεραπειας ετσι δεν ειναι? γιατι βλεπω οι περισσοτεροι εδω λενε οτι ειναι κλειστοι και χαμηλων τονων χαρακτηρες. θελω να πω ο ψυχιατρος πιστευεις θα μπορεσει να μου δωσει το κατι παραπανω? γιατι εγω δεν εχω αναγκη μοναχα καπου να μιλησω. θελω καποιες κατευθυνσεις πως να βγω απ αυτην την δυσαρεστη κατασταση που εχω βρεθει.


ναι ρε συ stavroula σιγουρα ο ειδικος μπορει ν σε βοηθησει και εννοειται και χωρις χαπια,γιατι και γω το συζητουσα με τους φιλους μ κ οικογενεια αλλα θελοντας ν βοηθησουν μερικες φορες με κανανε πιο χαλια,αθελα τους βεβαια αλλα ο καθενας ελεγε τ μακρυ τ και τ κοντο τ!πηγαινε σ ενα ειδικο και αμα ειναι κ καλος θα ξερει αυτος πολυ καλα πως ν σε κατευθυνει ν βγεις απ τ αδιεξοδο!!!

----------


## stavroula

μ'επιασε τωρα και κλαιω... τι επαθα δεν ξερω... ειναι απ την κουραση του διαβασματος? ειναι επειδη εχω 2 μηνες να γυρισω Ελλαδα να δω τους φιλους μου και το αγορι μου? τι επαθα? γιατι με πιανει και κλαιω ετσι ξαφνικα? γιατι νιωθω τοσο μονη?

----------


## athanasoudaki

υπομονη stavroula μ!ρε συ και μενα ειδικα οταν εχω εξεταστικη με πιανει ποσο μαλλον εσενα που εισαι και εκτος ελλαδας!!!!ειναι ολοι μακρυα σ???νομιζα οτι τ αγορι σ ειναι κοντα!!ρε συ προσπαθησε ν μν σε παιρνει απο κατω....σηκω κ κανε κατι οταν σε πιανει,πηγαινε μια βολτα 'η παρε τηλ κανα φιλο!!!!και δεν εισαι μονη σκεψου οτι σε λιγο καιρο θα σαι κοντα στον δικο σ και στα φιλαρακια σ,εγω τ κανω κ βοηθαει 'η τρωω καμια σοκολατα :P

----------


## stavroula

ενταξει ειμαι καλυτερα. εβαλα μια ταινια και ειδα να ξεχαστω... σοκολατα δεν μπορω να φαω κανω διαιτα! καλοκαιρακι ερχεται μην εχω ακομα εναν λογο να κλαιω... κοιταζοντας στον καθρεφτη :P

----------


## Jason

Μια απο τα ιδια κ εδω,δεν εχω ορεξη για τιποτα,νομιζω πως οτι και να κανω δεν θα με κανει να χαρω η να χαμογελασω.

----------


## CHRISTINA_V

Και εγω ακριβως ο ιδιο προβλημα.. Και τι εκανα η εξυπνη?? το ριξα στα ναρκωτικα και τωρα προσπαθω να σταματησω. Δημιουργησα περισσοτερα προβληματα.. Φοβαμαι να παω σε ψυχιατρο γιατι πιστευω οτι το μονο που τους νοιαζει ειναι να πληρωθουν,και σου δινουν ψυχοφαρμακα τα οποια εγω δεν μπορω να αρχισω με τιποτα εξαιτιας του αλλου προβληματος. Προσπαθω να γινω οπως παλια να βρω τη δυναμη που ειχα την ενεργεια. Να βρω τον εαυτο μου. Ομως ειμαι σε αδιεξοδο.

----------


## tzina

Christina v ---Μην κρίνεις τον εαυτό σου για κάτι που έκανες στο παρελθόν, Κοίτα πως μπορείς να βγεις εσυ απο το αδιέξοδο. Και αν βλεπεις πως
δεν μπορεις να απ εξαρτηθείς εκεί ζητα βοήθεια. Τον να χάνουμε ανα διαστήματα τον εαυτό μας συμβαίνει σε όλους. Τέλος κάτι αλλο που πρόσεξα, οτι δεν έχεις το φόβο των ναρκωτικών ουσιών κι έχεις των φαρμάκων?? ( αναλόγως τις χημείες πάντα!!)

----------


## CHRISTINA_V

:Smile: Ακριβως γιαυτο τα φοβαμαι. Γιατι παλευω να ξεφυγω απο αυτεσ τισ ουσιες. Εχεις δικαιο. Ακομα τα εχω με τον εαυτο μου που καταντησα ετσι. Πρεπει να το ξεπερασω αυτο πρωτα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

συμφωνώ με τη τζίνα.
Είναι λίγο οξύμωρο να λες πως φοβάσαι τα χάπια που μπορει να σε βοηθήσουν να απεξαρτηθείς, από τις ουσίες που σε καταστρέφουν έτσι και αλλιώς...

----------


## O Frikoubikos

Σταυρούλα ,απο τα λίγα που διάβασα νομίζω οτι χρειάζεσαι ψυχοθεραπεία . Εχεις συναισθηματικές εκκρεμότητες με τον εαυτό σου . Πιθανόν να μην χρειάζεσαι χάπια καθόλου , και να αισθάνεσαι έτσι επειδή έχεις αφεθεί στην αδράνεια . 

Μην μπερδεύεις αυτό που ζείς τώρα με ανασφάλειες για τα οικογενειακά σου καθήκοντα όταν φτάσει αυτή εκείνη η ώρα . Τότε μπορεί να έχεις κίνητρα που δεν θα σου επιτρέπουν να σκεφτείς έτσι , και να μην έχεις πρόβληματα . Ο τρόπος ζωής μας εχεί γίνει αηδιαστικά ανούσιος και πολλές φορές η δημιουργία οικογένειας έρχεται να καλύψει αυτά τα κενά.

Θα στο πω όπως θα το έλεγα σε μια φίλη . ΞΕΚΟΥΒΑΛΑ !!

----------


## O Frikoubikos

Χριστίνα , μια καλή κίνηση που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις ήταν να απευθυνθείς σε κέντρο απεξάρτησης , άσχετα αν νιώθεις πολύ εξαρτημένη η οχι . Υπάρχουν ψυχολόγοι ειδικευμένοι στν αντιμετώπιση των ναρκωτικών , θα έχεις μια συνεχόμενη επικοινωνία με άτομα που θα μπορούν να σε στηρίζουν , και αν κρίνουν οτι χρειάζεσαι ψυχίατρο καλύτερα να σε παρακάμψουν αυτοι σε κάποιον για να μπορουν να συνεργαστούν και αυτοί μαζί του , βοηθώντας σε παραπάνω . 

Το 18 άνω , είναι αρκετά καλό . Ο ψυχίατρος μεμονωμένα θα βοηθήσει μεν , αλλά οχι τόσο δυναμικά όσο χρειάζεται .

----------

